# Another question about gloves



## Maddy Bee (May 31, 2021)

Hey everyone ☺️

I'm thinking about buying new gloves. As I had to deal with some wrist issues for the past few monthes, I was considering the 'Twins BGVL 6 mk edition' to give my wrist some extra protection. 

What are your experiences with those gloves? 

Thanks for your advice 😊


----------

